

Not All Mentors are Created Equal  - harlox
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/not-all-mentors-are-created-equal-2013-03-12

======
benologist
Not all HN submissions are created equal:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=harlox>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=joeyczikk1>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=vantech>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=KnowltonThomas>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=vancity>

~~~
ChuckMcM
I always chortle when I find these things. Give them an A for effort though.

I notice that Knowlton isn't carrying his weight though, everyone else has 1
comment but he has yet to make his singular commentary contribution.

